# Here is my review for the Pyramid Dog Bike Leash Attachment: also how to train



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been looking at the bike attachments. Keep us up to date on how it continues to work out for you.

Oh, and be careful about how much running you are doing with your puppy. You don't want too much hard exercise on her growing joints.


----------



## AngelLeah1981 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks. I am so paranoid I try to be real easy on her. What are the risks? I feel the worry coming.... ha ha.
Leah


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a worry wart.. I would not want to force her to go faster than she naturally wanted to, or for too long, and also about making sores of her pads. Slow and easy, being watchful and gradually building up is what I would think, any way. I would also worry about what would happen if another dog comes up for an attack and we were all connected... but I have loose pits and rotties in my neighborhood..


----------

